# New to plants.



## Neon_Tetra (Oct 21, 2005)

I already know how to fertalize ect.. But my real question is do I need any special equipment or am I good with what i've got? I am planning to plant my 10 G with potted plants and I have airstone water pump and a 15 gallon filter,With 4-5" lights am I good or Do I have to do some shopping?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

What kinda lights do you have if they're indacascent you'll need some different ones or you'll learn the hard way like I did. List some plants you're planning on having so everyone can help you out better.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Depending on the plants you want to grow you may have to upgrade the lighting or replace the substrate. Decide what plants you want to grow, and we'll advise. Alterntively, just go for the simplest plants and don't change anything.

But Dustin is right that if you have indacascent lights you'll need to change them to flourescent.


----------



## Neon_Tetra (Oct 21, 2005)

Java Moss Planted java fern from petco


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

These are really easy plants and you shouldn't need to do anything special for them.


----------

